# Memory Foam Matress good or bad?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The market leader (Tempur) is very expensive so thought I would ask the wise ones on here.
Are they worth the money?
Does the competition (Ergoflex) match up the way they say they do?
Do they trap the heat in the summer?
Do they improve circulation as advertised?

Any other comments on comfort and pain relief welcome. We both have bad backs and joint pain.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We love our Tempur. One of the best purchases we've ever made.
Deliberated over the price because as you say they are so expensive, but would get another tomorrow if we needed to.

It is true it's a bit warmer than a conventional mattress, but it does not bother us. 

I've had disc problems in my back and this mattress really helps. Feel very rested when I wake up now.
Had it for about 3 years and it's still like new.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Good. Had memory stuff for sleeping bag quilts in mothorhome and have memory foam for bed. Brilliant.

However, do not go for the cheaper variety as although they keep their shape, they lose firmness and are invariably thinner.

My bed is made out of the same stuff as Tempur but made by a Norwegian company I think and its meant to breathe but I have yet to see it moving.

Natural Latex is worth looking at.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We bought a 2inch topper for a bed and bought a special cover for it that stops the hot feeling of these foam mattresses. We have a memory foam/sprung mattress at home, Duvaley bedding with memory foam toppers in the MH and the two inch topper mentioned above, in our static. Quite honestly we wouldn't be without them. We have a Tempur mattress in the spare room that my dad didn't get on with and passed on to us. To be honest I'm not that keen on it, but other family members like it. I prefer the two inch topper and the Duvelay topper, so maybe a topper on your existing mattress may be the answer. My only tip is to look for a dense one which will give good support.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I slept on a tempur mattress for 2 weeks, I could nt get on with it, I could nt turn comfortably in bed I had to lift and turn if that made any sense, ? just found it uncomfortable, and don't get their pillows, hard as rock !! we bought memory foam toppers from ikea for our last motorhome and found them to be a lot more comfortable, hope im not the only one that does nt do tempur ??


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Memory has just clicked in.. (thought to ask the missus  ) and our mattress is.......

http://www.ergoflex.co.uk/


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The foam rubber mattress in our MH is so hard that we were getting pins and needles at night.

We had bought a 2" memory foam topper for our bed at home but with the old soft saggy mattress it was no good.
(we now have a newer mattress at home)

I cut the topper down to the size of the MH bed and put it on top of the foam rubber one.

Instant relief - very comfy - perfect sleeping.

We have a slightly padded mattress protector which has solved the warmth problem in the "tropics".


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

We bought our memory foam mattress topper from Aldi.

Its been great, and we always get a good nights sleep in the MH but the wine may help with that :lol:


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We bought our toppers from Dunelm - they come in a zipped cover which can be washed. They can be hot in the summer, but are great for all the aches and pains.
Downside is that a double costs about £100.


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Well ours was comfy and okay in winter but hated it in the summer on the continent. Now have feather topper and it's sssooo wonderful - like sinking in a nest. I too have a bad back (sacroilliac joint dysfunction!!) and both foam and feather were helpful in that respect but if going where it's hot - avoid foam and agree the tempur pillows are like rocks.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peaky said:


> I slept on a tempur mattress for 2 weeks, I could nt get on with it, I could nt turn comfortably in bed I had to lift and turn if that made any sense, ? just found it uncomfortable, and don't get their pillows, hard as rock !! we bought memory foam toppers from ikea for our last motorhome and found them to be a lot more comfortable, hope im not the only one that does nt do tempur ??


I could not disagree more if I wanted to.

We have a conventional mattress with a memory foam top layer AND we have a memory foam topper on top of that.

Why? because it's the one we use in the motorhome and on our bed is the most convenient place to store it when we are not using the van.

In fact we miss the double layer we have at home when we are using the van.

As for memory foam pillows .........
.........one went with me to Malaysia and New Zealand for 6 weeks.

Just because you bought the wrong sort Peaky and they didn't suit you, don't write them all off as bad or useless.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok I will stick my head above the parapet and say I can't stand memory foam to sleep on - it doesn't breathe properly and I didn't find it comfy. At home we have a good quality conventional mattress with double springs and made of all natural material (by a company in Yorkshire) it is heaven to sleep on. For the van we have a thickish quilted mattress topper from Ikea, cost about £35 I think and is very comfortable. I have an unstable hip and sacroiliac joint but find the quilted topper is fine. If you are thinking of spending a lot of money on a memory foam mattress try borrowing one to try out first
Chris


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Youv vill like zee memory mattress or youv vill be shot.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Shoot Lady P and put me out of my misery.
She just cant sleep in the mh.
dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

DaveP - easy to solve - just swap her for one that can!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have a tempura mattress and find it absolutely brilliant, love it

Hate the pillows though, prefer feather

Thinking we may need to try a memory foam topper in the van, the firm,sprung mattresses are great but by morning these old limbs are aching especially the hips

I expect it's down to personal preference but if our MH would take the extra weight I'd have tempura mattresses fitted

aldra


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*yes*

Hi we are part of the yes brigade,
find I get a better sleep in the motor home then in my own bed at home, I don't think its the wine that induces the good sleep 

paul :roll: :wink:


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

Another Ergoflex here, after much laying about on the expensive Tempura offerings in shops, ordered the Ergoflex online. Much better for my back than the previous traditional mattress, although I can see how some may not like memory foam with regard sinking in and ease of moving around. I tend to run naturally hot, but not found an issue with temperature in summer as yet (if you can call last years attempt a 'summer").

Also bought the pillows, but not a great fan of those, returned to feathers!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. Very helpful comments.

The John Lewis sales person told us that Tempura memory foam mattresses should be laid on a firm base. If we remove our sprung mattress and the divan base is sprung, or sagging because it is old, then we should put a hardboard sheet over it. 
The Tempura seem to come in a bewildering aray of thicknesses and density.
I had already found Ergo thingy on the net and they do sound like a viable alternative and considerably cheaper.
The salesperson at JL told us to also consider a quality sprung mattress with a special topping for stiff joints etc.

My physio recommended that when you lay on a mattress you should just about be able to slide your hand under your back. I think this is to encourage your back to stretch down to the mattress and so elongate if that makes sense? I didn't ask about memory foam at the time but I am taking the dog to the phsio today so will ask her for her opinion. (Dog physios have to qualify first as a human physio before being accepted onto the dog physio course)


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

stanner,
I didn't imply tempur were useless, each to their own, I was house sitting for a friend who had the mattress and pillows on their bed, I don't know what density it was but I found it uncomfortable there s no harm in stating that ?? at present I have a pikolin mattress on my bed, I think it has memory topper incorporated in it lovely. my present van I just have their mattress it says aloe vera incorporated in the mattress, its a good quality sprung mattress with topper I think, lovely to sleep on, home from home.
I will say the tempur pillows are awful though, if you threw one at someone (if you could pick it up )you could do some serious damage !!!! :lol:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We have an Ergoflex on a slatted base at home, and it's helped my sciatica no end.

It is a little warmer than an ordinary mattress, so we wouldn't use memory foam in warmer climates or in the MH, but it's not a problem in the UK. We just use cotton sheets and a summer weight quilt all the year round.

Latex mattresses are very hot indeed, unlike memory foam, and anyway I am allergic to latex!

As far as I know (and we did a lot of research), Ergoflex and Tempur mattresses are identical in composition, so we chose the cheaper Ergoflex. We ordered it online one afternoon 3 years ago, and it arrived at 9 the following morning. Linda


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

we have a king size x 20cm tempur on a tempur ottoman base at home and cannot get comfy on any other bed now. We had a 2 inch cheaper topper for the MH (dunlopillo) but stopped using it as it was starting to split as we had to roll/fold it every morning and unfold it every night.

WE now use a couple of decathlon thermarest type self inflating mattresses inside a double cover for in the MH just to even out the cushion surface in the dinette bed

We still use the dunlopillo foam pillows in the MH and tempur ones at home


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peaky said:


> I will say the tempur pillows are awful though, if you threw one at someone (if you could pick it up )you could do some serious damage !!!! :lol:


I don't know what they are made of then - can't be the same memory foam as my £8.99 ones from Lidl or Aldi (can't remember which) 
They are the shaped ones that fit under your neck and have a "hollow" for the side of your head - absolutely perfect support almost anything else now gives me neckache.

Clearly everyone needs to find the memory foam that suits them.

PS

Having done a search, I'm not sure I fancy a "Tempura" mattress................ :? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempura


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

On the subject of slatted beds.

Our fixed double bed in the MH has two side-by-side frames of slats.

The slats where most of my weight (<12 stone) lies have lost their upward bow.

Does anyone know of a source of replacement slats?

Changing them seems to involve flexing them upwards so they release from the plastic inserts in the side rails.


----------

